# MTB.. Shorts/Saddle Questions..



## Boon 51 (31 Dec 2012)

I should be picking up my new mtb today so it wont be long before I have a rideout..
The gear I have is for a road bike but I noticed most people on mtb use baggies but I cant find any with padding like you get with bib/shorts..
So what do you use.
Plus what is the best saddle to use for general mtb riding bearing in mind I'm just doing the normal trail stuff and not racing around..

I did try a search but not a lot came up..

Cheers.


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Dec 2012)

When I rode MTB's I used to just wear padded shorts underneath baggies, (because I happened to have both), but you can of course just wear what you've got, there is no law governing this 

As for saddles, a more personal question you couldn't ask. I'm sure you've discovered from your road bike that one man's armchair is another man's torture device.

That said, the Charge Spoon is often championed by riders on all sides.

In balance though, I don't like them. I find them OK for short pootles, but a little too wide for a 'proper' ride.


----------



## Boon 51 (31 Dec 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> When I rode MTB's I used to just wear padded shorts underneath baggies, (because I happened to have both), but you can of course just wear what you've got, there is no law governing this
> 
> As for saddles, a more personal question you couldn't ask. I'm sure you've discovered from your road bike that one man's armchair is another man's torture device.
> 
> ...


 

Not unless the saddle is comfy I cant see me riding too far without some sort of padded shorts.. I also think I might have to have two lots of stuff.. one summer and one winter..
Oh.. dam............ more new gear..


----------



## lulubel (31 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> The gear I have is for a road bike but I noticed most people on mtb use baggies but I cant find any with padding like you get with bib/shorts..


 
Surely you don't mean the Spanish? The vast majority of MTBers round here wear lycra. If you see someone in baggies, they stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Peteaud (31 Dec 2012)

I ride both Road and mountain and use the madison baggies with seperate padded inner.

I have also used the paddded inner on the road bike.

Also have a cheapo set of lidle padded that are ok.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Madison-F...=UK_Cycling_Clothing&var=&hash=item3f17e05982


+ another for the spoon


----------



## 02GF74 (31 Dec 2012)

baggies are a fashion thing dreamt up by the cycle clothing industry. road shorts are perfectly adequate.

you can quite happily use road bike saddle on an mtb - just find one that you like and fit to all your bikes - difficult to recommend one as everyone's bottom has it's own opinion.


----------



## Motozulu (31 Dec 2012)

For what it's worth I wear Enduro Humvee baggies - detachable padded inner. Brilliant bit of kit with zippable vents for the summer and pretty water resistant too.


----------



## Boon 51 (31 Dec 2012)

lulubel said:


> Surely you don't mean the Spanish? The vast majority of MTBers round here wear lycra. If you see someone in baggies, they stick out like a sore thumb.


 
I've never took too much notice till now but with the winter weather most of the Spanish have leggings of some sort on up here.. can't remember what they were wearing when its summer time. 
You got me thinking now..


----------



## Motozulu (31 Dec 2012)

Must admit in Spain and the heat you have the baggies may be a bit too heavyweight - not a fan of lycra (well, not on blokes anyway ) but then I don't have to ride in 40 degrees of heat.


----------



## HovR (31 Dec 2012)

On the MTB I tend to wear a padded road garment (longs, three quarter lengths) under my baggies which I find comfortable enough. Not sure I'd want to be wearing baggies in the summer heat of Spain though, so just wear whatever you find comfortable.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Dec 2012)

have to confess to not caring what I look like by the mtb crowd. I just wear my lycra even when touring. If I am comfortable, why care what the world thinks?


----------



## Motozulu (31 Dec 2012)

That's fine Sat - each to their own and if you are comfortable great. I like the baggies endless supply of pockets/phone carrying potential etc plus I must admit to feeling a bit self conscious about wearing 'here's me tackle, I'm following on behind' gear.


----------



## Boon 51 (31 Dec 2012)

Thats something to think about.. (three quarter lenth longs padded) that could be the answer.
Another reason I'm asking is.
With the normal lycra or baggie shorts in the summer you will end up with a taxi drivers elbow.. (if you know what I mean) and thats really naff..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Dec 2012)

Motozulu said:


> That's fine Sat - each to their own and if you are comfortable great. I like the baggies endless supply of pockets/phone carrying potential etc plus I must admit to feeling a bit self conscious about wearing *'here's me tackle*, I'm following on behind' gear.


not an issue for a woman!


----------



## Motozulu (31 Dec 2012)

Aaaah - get you.


----------



## Motozulu (31 Dec 2012)

Boon maybe you could get a lighter short than my Humvee's which are quite heavy. I can't imagine trying to ride in Spanish heat in three quarters I must amit - I'd have thought lycra is your best bet after all, tbh.


----------



## lulubel (31 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> I've never took too much notice till now but with the winter weather most of the Spanish have leggings of some sort on up here.. can't remember what they were wearing when its summer time.
> You got me thinking now..


 
If they were going to wear baggies, I'd have thought they'd probably wear them over the lycra tights in winter. Most people around here (including me) wear tights at this time of year.


----------



## Boon 51 (31 Dec 2012)

Motozulu said:


> Boon maybe you could get a lighter short than my Humvee's which are quite heavy. I can't imagine trying to ride in Spanish heat in three quarters I must amit - I'd have thought lycra is your best bet after all, tbh.


 
You could well be right you dont want anything too heavy..

I might be making hard work of this when the road gear I have aint too bad really, but being new to this I didn't start riding till the end of this summer in October and I've not rode all summer with bare legs in 40c heat.
I suppose another pair of bib/shorts won't go amiss though..


----------



## lulubel (31 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> YI might be making hard work of this when the road gear I have aint too bad really, but being new to this I didn't start riding till the end of this summer in October and I've not rode all summer with bare legs in 40c heat.


 
You have all that to look forward to, then. Out early, back early is the key.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2012)

Padded skiddies under baggies, or padded Lycra under baggies on cooler weather.


----------



## lulubel (31 Dec 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to answer your other question. If you really like the saddle on your road bike, try it on you MTB. If you still really like it on the MTB, get one the same. That's what I did!


----------



## Boon 51 (31 Dec 2012)

lulubel said:


> You have all that to look forward to, then. Out early, back early is the key.


 
I dont mind the heat too much as I used to ride my 450 off roader all day long, but I have a thing about looking like a bar code with all different shades of brown.. 
Thats vanity for you... 

PS.. Might be able to have a ride out at some time in the spring as I could my chuck my bike in the back of the car and have a wander down your way..


----------



## Boon 51 (31 Dec 2012)

lulubel said:


> Sorry, I forgot to answer your other question. If you really like the saddle on your road bike, try it on you MTB. If you still really like it on the MTB, get one the same. That's what I did!


 
I dont intend to race anywhere so I might look for a softer saddle if this one is a tad on the hard side..


----------



## Cubist (1 Jan 2013)

Have a look at a WTB Rocket V or Race V. Lovely saddles. 

I wear lycra bibshorts under MTB baggies. I like my Endura Humvees... pocketses for my precious things. Although in high summer I just wear bibshorts. Windproof tights if it's less than 5/6 degrees.


----------



## al-fresco (2 Jan 2013)

I sometimes wear padded shorts under baggies in the winter because it takes longer for the rain/spray to soak through the pad. It's no fun once the pad gets saturated though. For most MTB rides 'civilian' boxers (provided they don't have lumpy or badly sewn seams) and baggies are fine. As far as saddles are concerned the Charge Spoon/Madison Flux is comfortable for 120+ miles and I rarely ride further than that.


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Jan 2013)

Cubist said:


> Have a look at a WTB Rocket V or Race V. Lovely saddles.
> 
> I wear lycra bibshorts under MTB baggies. I like my Endura Humvees... pocketses for my precious things. Although in high summer I just wear bibshorts. Windproof tights if it's less than 5/6 degrees.


 
Decathlon will have sales on next week so the Windproof tights could be a go-go..


----------



## lulubel (2 Jan 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> PS.. Might be able to have a ride out at some time in the spring as I could my chuck my bike in the back of the car and have a wander down your way..


 
Sorry, I missed this.

Yes, it sounds like a great idea. It would be nice to have some English-speaking company, rather than the Spanish men who seem to attach themselves to me on some of my rides!


----------



## lukesdad (2 Jan 2013)

lycra


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> Sorry, I missed this.
> 
> Yes, it sounds like a great idea. It would be nice to have some English-speaking company, rather than the Spanish men who seem to attach themselves to me on some of my rides!


 
I'll keep in touch on the ride out then...


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Jan 2013)

First ride on the mtb..

Went out for a ride on my road bike first and did 55km, as I made good time I decided to try my mtb out for the first time..
I didn't go far (10kms) and I stayed on the tarmac but just wanted to ride it to get the feel, but I have to say I'm not impressed with the saddle.
I do know that its a new bike but the saddle is harder than my road bike and I thought a mtb would have a softer saddle?
I would of said something in the bike shop but its difficult to tell how hard the saddle when your sat in a show room.. 
Not sure what to do..


----------



## lulubel (2 Jan 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> I didn't go far (10kms) and I stayed on the tarmac but just wanted to ride it to get the feel, but I have to say I'm not impressed with the saddle.
> I do know that its a new bike but the saddle is harder than my road bike and I thought a mtb would have a softer saddle?
> I would of said something in the bike shop but its difficult to tell how hard the saddle when your sat in a show room..
> Not sure what to do..


 
Both our bikes came with saddles that we didn't like the look of at all. We both use saddles with the cutout, and neither of these had one. They were just flat, without really any shaping at all. (I don't know if this is common for the saddles they put on MTBs.)

Anyway, I put the saddle from my road bike on mine, and bought a new (identical) one for the road bike. My OH had a spare saddle the same as on her road bike, which had originally belonged on my Trek, so she put that on her MTB. We never tried the saddles they came with at all.

To be honest, knowing what I do now, I'll never take any notice of the saddle if I'm buying a new bike, because I assume I'll never use it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2013)

If your baggies are very baggy then just be careful you don't get the back of them caught on the front of your saddle when pushing back on the seat, otherwise you will show the world what you have to offer, and if you have a spray of brown mud up your back at the time of aforementioned accidental offering you'll be quite unlikely to find anyone giving enthusiastic reviews of your goods....

...a friend told me...


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> Both our bikes came with saddles that we didn't like the look of at all. We both use saddles with the cutout, and neither of these had one. They were just flat, without really any shaping at all. (I don't know if this is common for the saddles they put on MTBs.)
> 
> Anyway, I put the saddle from my road bike on mine, and bought a new (identical) one for the road bike. My OH had a spare saddle the same as on her road bike, which had originally belonged on my Trek, so she put that on her MTB. We never tried the saddles they came with at all.
> 
> To be honest, knowing what I do now, I'll never take any notice of the saddle if I'm buying a new bike, because I assume I'll never use it.


 
I might be worth a phone call to the Trek shop and ask if they would change it for a slightly softer saddle..


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2013)

It is more about the shape and size than the softness.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2013)

screenman said:


> It is more about the shape and size than the softness.


 
Must. Resist.


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2013)

You do that.


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Must. Resist.


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Jan 2013)

Question..
Why is the seat angle important, I have just looked a few bikes at it seems they are tipped slightly forward..


----------



## Boon 51 (2 Jan 2013)

That


lulubel said:


> Sorry, I forgot to answer your other question. If you really like the saddle on your road bike, try it on you MTB. If you still really like it on the MTB, get one the same. That's what I did!


 
It could end up like that, but I want to try just a little softer mtb saddle first..


----------



## Motozulu (3 Jan 2013)

Just mince about with the seat angle until it feels 'right'. Can't give any more scientific info than that - soz.

I found with it tipped too far back I was getting tingling or numbness - too far forward and I'm pushing back all the time. You'll know when it's right for you.


----------



## lulubel (3 Jan 2013)

I find I'm comfortable on the MTB with the nose slightly higher than on the road bike, presumably because of the more upright riding position when you're in the saddle.


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Jan 2013)

Just tipped the saddle forward and its miles better need to set the seat hight and adjust the saddle again if I need too.. but I'm getting the idea of whats needed and I'm heading the right way..


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Jan 2013)

Question..

On my saddle adjuster there is 2 allen/bolts which when the seat was level had equall thread showing each side but now I have lowerd the front of the saddle there is more thread showing on one side..( the side I lowered) is this OK or should I fiddle with it till both thread are nearer the same lenth again..


----------



## Cubist (4 Jan 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Question..
> 
> On my saddle adjuster there is 2 allen/bolts which when the seat was level had equall thread showing each side but now I have lowerd the front of the saddle there is more thread showing on one side..( the side I lowered) is this OK or should I fiddle with it till both thread are nearer the same lenth again..


That's how the adjusters work, so you would expect more thread on the one you've shortened.


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Jan 2013)

Cubist said:


> That's how the adjusters work, so you would expect more thread on the one you've shortened.


 
Thankee kind sir..


----------



## lulubel (4 Jan 2013)

Stupid things, they are. Give me a nice, single bolt clamp any day. Much easier to get right.


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Jan 2013)

I need to push the saddle back and/ or get a new stem.... next job on the list..


----------



## lulubel (5 Jan 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> I need to push the saddle back and/ or get a new stem.... next job on the list..


 
Are you sure? How much off-road riding have you done on it?

You don't want to feel stretched out on a MTB like you do on a road bike because you need to be able to move around, and get off the back of the saddle on descents.


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> Are you sure? How much off-road riding have you done on it?
> 
> You don't want to feel stretched out on a MTB like you do on a road bike because you need to be able to move around, and get off the back of the saddle on descents.


 
Went out today for an hour or two and it still feels a tad cramped but I do have a little left on the saddle adjustment, so I will try that first.


----------



## Kins (5 Jan 2013)

Cheap shorts and tights in sports direct sales. Reviews arent great though.

http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-padded-cycling-tights-mens-635054


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> Cheap shorts and tights in sports direct sales. Reviews arent great though.
> 
> http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-padded-cycling-tights-mens-635054


 
Decathlon in Malaga have a sale from Monday or Tuesday this week so I might have a nose down there..
Thanks for the link..


----------



## wakou (6 Jan 2013)

Surprise at the OP, most MTB Baggies come with inner padded short liners. I have a pair of Specialized ones, liner is great but pocketses on the baggies are a bit meh, and a pair of Endura, which are good too. Winter time I wear my bib 3/4 under the Endura shorts, I need pockets!


----------

